# Alternative to MacBook Pro battery?



## Durbrow (May 8, 2008)

Is there a better alternative to the MacBook Pro battery? Apple's MBP batteries have very low ratings because of their price, duration, and storage. Is there a better third-party battery out there?


----------



## fryke (May 8, 2008)

LMP makes replacements. They're usually a bit cheaper and better, but nothing mind-blowing. What do you mean Apple's batteries "have low ratings"? Reviews?


----------



## Durbrow (May 8, 2008)

Yes. Poor reviews at the apple store site. People complain that even with proper recharging, the batteries don't keep the charge long and degrade quickly.


----------



## lilly333 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've just googled... and FastMac pooped up as an Alternative... trying to check it out myself


----------

